# RR: 74. Chopin: Nocturnes



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Rubinstein	(1965)










2.	Moravec	(1966)










3.	Arrau	(1978)










4.	Pires	(1995)










5.	Rubinstein	(1937)










6.	Vásáry	(1966)










7.	Ashkenazy	(1979)










8.	Freire	(2009)










9.	Barenboim	(1981)










10.	Pollini	(2004)*










Condensed Listing:
1.	Rubinstein	(1965)
2.	Moravec	(1966)
3.	Arrau	(1978)
4.	Pires	(1995)
5.	Rubinstein	(1937)
6.	Vásáry	(1966)
7.	Ashkenazy	(1979)
8.	Freire	(2009)
9.	Barenboim	(1981)
10.	Pollini	(2004)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

